# Driverside mirror



## Johnny V. (Mar 25, 2020)

I purchased a '67 GTO and there was no mirror on the drivers side and the holes were gone. Does anyone know the measurement so that I can drill and put a mirror on. Its an original remote mirror.
Thanks
Johnny


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pull the door panel and look up just behind the vent window area. You'll probably see where they sealed up the holes.
Should look something like this


----------



## Johnny V. (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you for your reply but unfortunately whoever did this welded a patch panel in so there is no holes, that's why I was asking for measurements. Like how many inches back from the fender and down from the window seal. Thank you though.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I was in the garage and figured I would remove my mirror for some measurements, this is off my '66 but will apply to your '67.
I hope they are of help.
Cheers.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I think* Johnny V. *owes you a couple rolls of toilet paper for that one. **


----------

